
List of assets owned by The Walt Disney Company - evo_9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_The_Walt_Disney_Company
======
mroche
This is from last April, but Cartoon Brew did a nice mockup of the assets
owned by Disney in a fun way, along with a small write-up.

[https://www.cartoonbrew.com/disney/chart-every-company-
that-...](https://www.cartoonbrew.com/disney/chart-every-company-that-disney-
owns-172130.html)

------
bluetidepro
Any specific context to this post? Or am I missing something?

~~~
nabla9
The context is probably this "Disney blocks John Oliver’s new episode critical
of India’s PM Modi"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22415535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22415535)

Someone was taken by surprise when they learned that Disney owns streaming
service in India with 350 million users and the streaming services is just
subsidiary of Disney owned Star India Private Limited who owns over 60
channels and "has 790 million viewers a month across India and more than 100
countries".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_India)

